# Black Water a New Personal Best



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

Fish Black Water today with Mac1109 we had a great day on the water with the additional benefit of catching some nice specks. I scored a new personal best 23 ¾ inch Speckle Trout not a worlds record but the largest one yet for me. Thanks for taking the pictures Richard!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job guys. That was me in the other yellow outback.


----------



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, We're going back tomorrow join us.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine speck!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Michael G. said:


> Fish Black Water today with Mac1109 we had a great day on the water with the additional benefit of catching some nice specks. I scored a new personal best 23 ¾ inch Speckle Trout not a worlds record but the largest one yet for me. Thanks for taking the pictures Richard!


Mike nice trout...great job!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats man and that is still a nice trout! I bet it was a blast catching him out of a kayak!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trout!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in the dragon slaying!
catch 'em up.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Michael G. said:


> Thanks, We're going back tomorrow join us.


I will be there if I can sneak out of work early enough


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a really nice trout. What are you using to catch them?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Fishin4fun, You do any good?

jbs- soft plastics on a jighead is the only thing that worked for us.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I caught a couple smaller trout and a 21"er


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

any chance you might be going saturday op?


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a great fish!


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice! How far up river are you?


----------

